# I think i just killed some stuff........



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

OKKKKKKKKKKK so. I was having issues with my silly little bulldozer of a pencil urchin knocking down my pretty litte frags of SPS (green slimer, 2 pieaces of digitatus)

So i built a frag shel about 8-10 inches below my light and stuck them up there....

yeah today they are eather bleached or they are dead  did i totally toast them i assume?

i didnt move them up too high so i figured i didnt need to do the gradual move


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

if they aren't gone yet they are close to it
you can try shading them and hope for the best
as i have been told putting a bleached coral under bright light is like putting an Eskimo on the beach with no sun block


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

well..........the trials and tribulations of keeping a reef tank i suppose.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

bummer, move them back down and hopefully they survive and get their color back. Get the pencil urchin out next chance you get to grab it is my advice. They knock everything down. I have one in my refugium but its up for grabs if anyone local wants it.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> well..........the trials and tribulations of keeping a reef tank i suppose.


 Try mixing some amino acid or vitamin C with your feeding maybe 2 times a week and if they are not dead color should improve. IMO pencil urchin do have there place in a reef tank very good with hair algae, but a reef tank with small frags or coral attached to rock rubble is no good for the over all health of the coral if it keeps getting knocked over. JMO


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

moved them down about 6 more inches since i made this post and color is improving, YAY!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> moved them down about 6 more inches since i made this post and color is improving, YAY!


Glad to hear that!!!


----------

